# My Mom passed today



## Jasper (Oct 12, 2009)

For all of you that have prayed for my Mom over the last few years during her deteriorating health, bless you.

My Mom went to be with the Lord she loves so much today.

Please pray for my family.

RIP Mom. I love you!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Oct 12, 2009)

prayers sent!


----------



## delta708 (Oct 12, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## CAL (Oct 12, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 12, 2009)

Prayers are with you, and you family John. I was so saddened yesterday to have to see you go through what you were going through. We both know she is in a better place now. All of the West family's hearts go out to you and yours.

Mike


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  Prayers sent.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 12, 2009)

prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, prayers are on the way


----------



## Sargent (Oct 12, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tell sackett (Oct 12, 2009)

May God's presence comfort you and your family.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 12, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 12, 2009)

*prayers*

prayers on the way.


----------



## bearpugh (Oct 12, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## huntfish (Oct 12, 2009)

John,
I'm sorry to hear about your mom passing away.   Prayers sent and call if you need anything.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 12, 2009)

sad day for sure John , so sorry for your loss ....

gotcha in our thoughts and prayers ....


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. She is definitely in a better place now.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 12, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 12, 2009)

John, 

You have my condolences. God Speed to your Mom!

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## germag (Oct 12, 2009)

My condolences.


----------



## stuart smith (Oct 12, 2009)

Mom is in heaven now.God bless you and your family.


----------



## david w. (Oct 12, 2009)

prayers are sent


----------



## Walkie Takie (Oct 12, 2009)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Prayers sent to you & the family !


----------



## Forgiven (Oct 12, 2009)

Be thankful for the times and memories with your mom. But most of all for the times yet to come. Prayers sent for you and all the family.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 12, 2009)

Sure sorry about your loss Jasper. My Prayers are added for you and your family.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Jasper......Know that she will be with you on the Dream Hunt and she will make sure it is a success!!!


----------



## Uncle T (Oct 12, 2009)

I wish there was something to say to help you and your family through this tough time. I can't say I know how you feel but I will remember you in my prayers.

UT


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss Jasper, Prayers for you and your family!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Very sorry to hear the news....


----------



## Sharpshooter (Oct 12, 2009)

Prayers sent. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry for your loss....Praying for the family...........RW


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 12, 2009)

I lost my mom back in 1994 but not a day goes by that I don't still think of her.  Hugs and thoughts with you and yours.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2009)

Jasper, I extend my regrets, and deepest condolences on your loss. Know that you and yours will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## E-llyk (Oct 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that. I lost my mom 3 yrs. ago. There won't be a day that goes by that you won't think about her. She will live forever in your heart. Remember the good times and forget the bad.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 12, 2009)

Jasper said:


> For all of you that have prayed for my Mom over the last few years during her deteriorating health, bless you.
> 
> My Mom went to be with the Lord she loves so much today.
> 
> ...



You are in My prayers, she is with the one we all wished to be.
Bless her.


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Oct 12, 2009)

very very sorry for your loss


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 13, 2009)

John, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.

Debbie & I are praying for your family's comfort & peace.


----------



## fredw (Oct 13, 2009)

John, my thoughts and prayers will be with you and the family.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 13, 2009)

Praise the Lord a saint is coming home! 

Praying for your family


----------



## Papa Bear (Oct 13, 2009)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Oct 13, 2009)

So sorry for your loss,may the Lord watch over you and comfort you and your family during this  time,and may he flood your minds with precious memories of your mom and know that we will have a great family reunion day that will never end ,God Bless


----------



## Headshot (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry for you loss.  Prayers for comfort sent for all of your family.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 13, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your Mother.  Prayers sent for all.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 14, 2009)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 14, 2009)

we are with your family Jasper


----------



## Lane Morrell (Oct 14, 2009)

May God bless you and yours.


----------



## dawg (Oct 14, 2009)

sorry to hear this......prayers sent


----------

